# Jet Engine w/Afterburner



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;3SH5953iQ6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SH5953iQ6w[/video]


For years I've been looking for a video to share with my friends to describe what it feels like to run ground on an afterburner'd jet engine. This video is the closest that I've found to the experience that you can get without being there in person. Please watch until at least the 7:22 mark. :cool2:


This engine is from an F-4 Phantom, Vietnam - 1980's


This is the only job I've ever missed. _:biggrin:_


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 16, 2015)

Rhino!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 16, 2015)

Made me all nostalgic for my days as a USAF crew chief on F4s.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 16, 2015)

Very cool, Dave. Amazing how the aperture opens and closes--some amazing engineering there.

This wasn't half-bad to work with, either. Our building was probably 7-8 miles away, and a launch vibrated cars in the parking lot so much that it set off alarms like crazy. Our house was more than 20 miles away and it shook all the windows.

I still cringe every time I hear "go at throttle up."

[video=youtube;OnoNITE-CLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnoNITE-CLc[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2015)

99Limited said:


> Made me all nostalgic for my days as a USAF crew chief on F4s.




Dan, if I recall you retired out of the USAF, correct? 

I only did 4.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> This wasn't half-bad to work with, either. Our building was probably 7-8 miles away, and a launch vibrated cars in the parking lot so much that it set off alarms like crazy. Our house was more than 20 miles away and it shook all the windows.
> 
> I still cringe every time I hear "go at throttle up."
> 
> [video=youtube;OnoNITE-CLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnoNITE-CLc[/video]




Lucretia, you worked on the shuttles? Were you a NASA employee?


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 16, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Dan, if I recall you retired out of the USAF, correct?
> 
> I only did 4.



No, I only did 6 years. Would have stayed in if I could have kept being a crew chief. After making E5 they want you to be the boss. Just wasn't my thing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2015)

99Limited said:


> No, I only did 6 years. Would have stayed in if I could have kept being a crew chief. After making E5 they want you to be the boss. Just wasn't my thing.




Yeah it's not the same thing being the boss because you don't get to do the job anymore.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 16, 2015)

Our shop is directly on the take off flight path from Kadena. We have F-15s screaming overhead for a good part of the day. 
I thought loud was being in a NYC subway with 4 trains passing at the same time. Can't even compare to this. 
Doesn't seem to bother the golfers much.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 16, 2015)

Several years ago we spent a few days on Coco beach, Florida. We visited NASA and when we came back to the hotel we noticed in the elevator a posted flyer announcing a shuttle launch with day and time. However it didn't specify am or pm. When I asked the front desk the lady said that she wasn't sure and that she thought it was an old flyer. We were a little crestfallen but oh well, right? Late, late, that night I was woken up by the noise of a bunch of debris hitting my hotel window. I was a little spooked at first, wasn't quite sure what was going on. When I looked outside I saw several people on the beach, all looking in the same direction. That's when the roar started and I realized the lady behind the desk was an idiot. I ran outside in time to see a fire in the sky headed toward space. The ground shook and the noise was thunderous. Quite amazing to say the least.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 16, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Lucretia, you worked on the shuttles? Were you a NASA employee?



Yep, and yep. 

Big push towards the end of my tenure to have contractors do the hands on work instead of civil servants--sure understand "you don't get to do the job anymore." Watching someone else work makes me twitch.


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2015)

I duck hunted on the Merritt Island NWR for several years - usually within sight of the various gurneys and lightening arrestors. Best duck hunting in Florida. My avatar picture was taken there, a pad is just over my shoulder.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 16, 2015)

daveb said:


> I duck hunted on the Merritt Island NWR for several years - usually within sight of the various gurneys and lightening arrestors. Best duck hunting in Florida. My avatar picture was taken there, a pad is just over my shoulder.



And how much time did you spend at Playalinda? :bigeek:

We used to take the Blackpoint drive. Beautiful area.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 23, 2015)

daveb said:


> I duck hunted on the Merritt Island NWR for several years - usually within sight of the various gurneys and lightening arrestors. Best duck hunting in Florida. My avatar picture was taken there, a pad is just over my shoulder.


I grew up just off South Tropical Trail. Used to explore the north end of the island in a canoe.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 27, 2015)

Very cool Dave & Lucretia. My Father worked at Langley Air Force Base from 1939 to the Space Shuttle days. His main job was models for the wind tunnels. When I was a kid would hear jets breaking the sound barrier on a regular basis. Remember the Air shows too. It was NACA then became NASA.

He met all the original 7 Astronauts because he molded the individual seats for them.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, I'm not a very astute fellow, but wouldn't standing real close to that afterburner be... bad? Or is it literally just below the noise level that liquifies your internal organs.

Badass though. Bad. Ass.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 27, 2015)

There's certain areas that are safer than others, some areas are death zones though. Notice how the camera and tripod never move? If that camera was 1ft over towards the engine it'd be gone. These engines are funny like this and each are slightly different than the next. 

I can recall having the air sucked out of my lungs while inspecting the inlet for icing - freaky!

The big thrill when running ground (doing the inspections - for leaks, etc) is the feel of the beast and knowing at any second it can blow up in a few different ways. 


Here's the new(er) F-22 Raptor engine in full AB... looks like fun to me. 








Ever see what it looks like when a human goes down the intake?

[video]https://youtu.be/unXNdrtf2_g?t=2m3s[/video]



The there's always this.... 

[video=youtube;T4bn1WG5LS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4bn1WG5LS0[/video]


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 29, 2015)

Man that video is CRAZY dave! I was reading about it after and they said the fella had to unclip his helmet which saved his life... not sure if that's true but if it is those are some superhuman reaction times and incredible clarity of thought... 

Also the photo of the F22 engine... looks like the digital camera isn't even capable of reproducing what happened on the business end of that hunk of machinery. Incredible! Aeronautics is incredible.


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 29, 2015)

The F22 . . . How could something so bad*ss go so wrong


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 30, 2015)

Very cool stuff, Dave. Amazing that the guy sucked into the engine lived.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 31, 2015)

Gooooodd dayuuuum...that's crazy...Ryan


----------

